# Yamaha Natural Sounds Stereo Amplifier A-17 problem



## nioletmc (Mar 17, 2010)

I've got quite the set up in my room, I've got this amp connected to my computer, radio, CD, changer, guitar amp, tv, and ipod dock. This problem puzzles me and I'm quite the homade home audio set up tech.
The Amp Specs
-270W 120V 60Hz
-2 sets of inputs (A+B, both A and B have a left and right speaker input)
-Input A: has a 120W 8ohm Bose speaker in both the left and right input
-Input B: has a no-name-brand 50W and 70W (120 total), connected in parallel in both left 
and right.
-3 AC power outlets are in the back.
-outlet 1 is unswitched (has power running to it all the time regaurdless of whether the amp is 
on, as long as it's plugged in)
-outlet 2 and 3 are switched (powered on when the amp is powered on)​The Problem: Last night I had the auxillary input turned on and was running it to my computer playing music, after an hour or two of playing the amp shut off and was quite hot. I unplugged it for a while and plugged it back in and got nothing. However, the kicker is that my CD changer and radio are plugged in to AC power outletts and they turned on when I turned them on and turned the amp on, but the amp shows no sign of life and the speakers have no sound. I really need help so if someone could please help me out it would be awesome. I have yet to take the cover off because of the price of the equiptment and I don't want to do anything until I know what I'm doing.

Pictures of the front and back of the amp are attached.


----------



## nioletmc (Mar 17, 2010)

and it isn't the fuse


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could be almost anything, you'll probably have to have someone look at it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got the YAMAHA AVC-50 that does even more.
http://www.usersmanualguide.com/yamaha_audio/others_audio_video/avc-50
I think I got mine in 1981 and yours is older.

Darn it is over 30 years old so you got a lot of years out of it. But it sure is a nice amp so maybe you can get it fixed. 
Is it worth the cost of fixing with newer things like that out there today I don't know. Many things cost less now then back then but some things cost more so you may want to look around for what new ones cost and then see what it would cost to fix it.

There are switched and non switch plugs on the back. So you could get power to other things from the non switch plugs even if the Yamaha is off. If you are turning it on to get power to other things that you say still work I would stop doing that because you may be doing some more damage to the Yamaha. So things can play tru other amp's etc so that is why your hearing things still. It is like the Yamaha is just a plug connection. Seems you burn the amp to the speakers or output.


----------

